# My sweet flexible dog



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Just back from minor (for the doc!) back surgery. I was worried about the home coming with Deja being so intense in her happiness. But my hubby had her on leash so she would understand that I was back as she had been very restless before; checking doors and car. I waited in the bathroom for her join me inside so I could give her the commands through the door, opened ajar, while physically safe from her, just in case. Well not needed at all. She is so calm. I have to rotate sit, ice and walk gently around the house. This usually intense dog, now lying at my feet when I rest and walking calmly next to me with her nose in my hand, even when she gets limited exercise now and is even calmly excited for feeding time. How do they know this?? She is still digging deeper in my heart. And I thought I had reached the limit in loving her :wub:


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Good girl Deja!Feel better soon Wolfy!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

They just know don't they, it will never cease to amaze me! Best wishes for a speedy and thorough recovery!


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

When I was a kid we had a dog who would not leave our side if we were sick. He just knew.... There was no playing hooky from school in our house.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Good girl Daja! She just knew you needed a quiet home coming celebration. I hope you have a quick and smooth recovery.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks all. She definitely makes recovery more fun. Of all dogs I have had and known, GSDs are really the most in-tune with their people. Just these eyes..... I can read her like a book and she does me.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

What a good girl! Sending good thoughts on a speedy and uneventful recovery...


----------

